# 1st gulf trip = 1st king on the year



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Weather looked good enough this morning but the memory not so good. Left the battery at the house so fish finder was useless. Good thing I brought the frozen cigs because I could not find bait. Out about twice the length of the Navarre pier and got hit hard. Missed the hooks. Toss out another one and about 10 minutes later got this 32 inch king. Once I got him on the kayak I noticed the weather got a little too sporty for me so I headed in. Got hit again hard on the way in but again missed the hooks. I wanted to stay out because I know I would have gotten another one but it was not worth it in my kayak. The kings are here, I got a giant bowl of smoked fish dip to prove it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yessir.....can't wait ta get one fer some dip too!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Awesome man. I wanted to hit the pier after work today but had sons baseball practice. Hopefully tomorrow


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

The pier looked packed. I like that pier but I do not like fishing it during cobia season.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

King bite went off on us today. We landed several kings and had to stop trolling about 3/4 of a miles out because we couldn't make any head way to the beach from fighting fish. It was the most fun king fishing I've had in awhile!

And, let's just say some green and gold has been caught in the last couple of days too . &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Looking at the photo, someone ate good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

*Anyone need a good salesman $100,000k salary requirement lol*

I really am gonna have to figure out how to get back to the Panhandle these reports are killing me, I got my first king and first NE wind butt whoopin all in the same day 2 weeks ago. Really wanting to be there this weekend, but the weather looks to be uncooperative. Congrats


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Ya yesterday was perfect king weather. I push my kayak a bit harder than it was made for. Just cannot afford a better quality one. But you got to go when you can and yesterday was my day.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

The lure of the sea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

JD7.62 said:


> King bite went off on us today. We landed several kings and had to stop trolling about 3/4 of a miles out because we couldn't make any head way to the beach from fighting fish. It was the most fun king fishing I've had in awhile!
> 
> And, let's just say some green and gold has been caught in the last couple of days too . ��


Was this one of your charters?

I figured we'd have seen more reports from Gulf trips in the kayaking section with the water as warm as it is.

Now if only the weather would cooperate this weekend, then I could do round three in the gulf to find my first king of the season. (Third time's a charm right?)


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

boomyak said:


> Was this one of your charters?
> 
> I figured we'd have seen more reports from Gulf trips in the kayaking section with the water as warm as it is.
> 
> Now if only the weather would cooperate this weekend, then I could do round three in the gulf to find my first king of the season. (Third time's a charm right?)


I'm no longer really running kayak charters so my reports will be few and far in between these days. However I was offshore three days this week and yes, I can assure you they have arrived.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

I would have given him credit if it was.


----------

